# Penny Dreadful



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 8, 2015)

Just started watching this series last night, and now I am almost finished with the first season. 

As a fan of classic literature (including the many gothic tales), I dig the premise of this series that features characters such as Victor Frankenstein, Dorian Gray, Van Helsing, Mina Harker (_Dracula_), etc. all tied together in London. It's a little kooky at times, but a good supernatural series. I also just learned that this series is produced by Sam Mendes whom many of us know better for directing hit films such as _American Beauty_, _Revolutionary Road_, and _Skyfall_.

And this coincidentally popped up for me. (Published a mere two hours ago.)

Penny Dreadful Season 2 New Trailer, Synopsis, Promo Photos, And Spoilers, Eva Green And Josh Hartnett Characters Get Closer[VIDEO] : KpopStarz

Anyone else watched it and have some thoughts to share?


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jan 8, 2015)

It's good. sometimes I feel the execution falls flat a little bit.
I like the show Sleepy Hollow, but that's a struggle. It always dies down near the end, then has a decent finale, but I end up asking "was all of that dragging worth this end?"


----------



## Pat_tct (Jan 9, 2015)

i have seen the complete first season an netflix in about a week. i like the setting and the characters are interesting. the premise of all those classic figures in one setting is what got me into it at first.
i like slow pace of the sereis with outburst of violence, action and sex. a can't wait for season 2.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 10, 2015)

Just watched the season finale.
Rather intense, but not as intense as I originally had hoped. Some pretty interesting twists/turns at the end though. Wow.


----------



## ah_graylensman (Jan 12, 2015)

Mmm... Eva Green...

I'm sorry, what were we talking about?


----------



## JD27 (Jan 12, 2015)

I made it through about 5 episodes before I lost track of it. Same thing happened with Season 4 of Homeland. Guess I will have to catch up.


----------



## ridner (Jan 20, 2015)

looking forward to S2!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 5, 2015)

Season 2 finale just ended five minutes ago on Showtime and has already been uploaded to the streaming site that I use! I'm so ready to watch!

Looking forward to Season 3 since the show has been renewed for another season!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 7, 2015)

Not had a chance to watch any of S2 yet but have it all Sky+'d to watch. I loved S1. Def best Tv show of last year for me along with True Detective.


----------



## Daeniel (Jul 7, 2015)

Sounds cool, I will have to start watching it


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 7, 2015)

I love this show as a nice counterpoint to the epicness of GoT....both on same night here, DVR em both and watch one after the other. 

Like said above I dig the idea that all of these characters are in one place at the same time in London....weird stuff abounds and it's a nicely relaxed pace that I like. I've watched both seasons and can't wait for the third.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 7, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Like said above I dig the idea that all of these characters are in one place at the same time in London


 Not anymore.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 6, 2015)

finishing up the first season now. i have to say, despite some missteps in pacing the show is terrific. although its pretty obvious that Eva Green is the driving force of everything. she's really easy on the eyes, but her acting range is incredible. its almost too bad she goes for more "low brow" roles, she could contend for serious acting accolades if she wanted to


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (May 1, 2016)

After a super long and grueling ten-month wait, Penny Dreadful has finally returned! DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEA HOW EXCITED I AM FOR THIS??? There are no words! Here's to the start of Season 3! Cheers, gents!


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 1, 2016)

Stoked, throwing it on now.


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 2, 2016)

Holy crap. Didn't see either of those coming. This is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (May 2, 2016)

steinmetzify said:


> Holy crap. Didn't see either of those coming. This is gonna be awesome.


Definitely some interesting turns. The ending of the premiere episode just sticks with you. 

Thus far after only one episode, Season 3 picks right up where Season 2 left off, seems to be working at bringing the characters back together (since each is still on their own individual journey), and the writers of the show are definitely expending the scope of the show.


----------



## Josh Delikan (May 10, 2016)

I started watching Penny Dreadful simply because I love Eva Green (and Timothy Dalton is my second-favourite Bond), but now I'm hooked on to the show as a whole. The score / soundtrack is excellent too!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 24, 2016)

Frankenstein's creature, Caliban...John Claire...I'm sure it's Dani Filth


----------



## Reverend Chug (Jun 7, 2016)

I agree that this is a fantastic show! Excellent writing, excellent acting! Very well done! And Eva Green is an absolute evil looking knockout! Love her!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 20, 2016)

Excellent ending to a fantastically written show.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 20, 2016)

^Yeah, but it sucks that it had to end. Not saying that every show needs 7-10 seasons, but it feels like another one of those shows that abruptly 'died young' with a lot more stories to tell. Then again, Showtime was running so many promos for their other shows that the penultimate PD episode started late and it all looks like garbage- if they decided to pull the plug, they're idiots.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 20, 2016)

Agreed. So much crap on television, and you finally get something that's well written with actors that are just awesome, and it dies because no one watches it. 

Man, Timothy Dalton just killed it in this series. Dude was pure class the entire time.


----------



## Reverend Chug (Jun 21, 2016)

^ I agree 100%! Amazing show! And my mind is blown that it just ended!  No warning or anything! Even the episodes description says "season finale," not "series finale!"

I wonder if they are going to continue the series, but with different actors, characters and storylines?


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 21, 2016)

I loved the show, thought it was fantastic, but sorry... that ending sucked big time. My wife thought so too. So much slow boring talk that we fell asleep and had to go back to it then the ending was so weak. I think they could've did better, and I would've loved it if Frankenstein (monster) walked out (you know what I'm referring to) and met them in the street and joined them. He would've been formidable. 


Rev.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 21, 2016)

Reverend Chug said:


> ^ I agree 100%! Amazing show! And my mind is blown that it just ended!  No warning or anything! Even the episodes description says "season finale," not "series finale!"
> 
> I wonder if they are going to continue the series, but with different actors, characters and storylines?



Nope, it's done. John Logan basically thought this up as a 3 season story and now its done.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 21, 2016)

steinmetzify said:


> John Logan basically thought this up as a 3 season story and now its done.



After my prior remarks I found out that he said that and, frankly, I don't believe it. IIRC he still has some sort of deal with Showtime and obviously he wasn't going to say that the channel killed the show. It immediately brought to mind The Knick, another expensive, awesome though not big-on-ratings show that went through so much painstaking detail and plot development only to have it all end weirdly and abruptly with a that was the plan all along excuse. As Sir Malcolm would exclaim, "Chicanery!"

I mean, if that were truly the intent, then some of the decisions made just don't sit well after further thought. I liked how this season took its time getting all of the plots aligned- I thought that was the luxury of world-building and not burning plot.


Spoiler



It then makes no sense sending Lyle away- for an obvious mummy plot down the line- only to replace him with that sassy redhead who was wasted on two minutes of exposition and another two of fighting. Dr. Jekyll is brought on just to putter around the perimeter of Dr. Frankenstein's lovesick dilemma. Dracula is an established Big Bad- he escapes and at the end, but Ethan and Malcolm seem disinterested in hunting him down? Also, it always seemed that the fact that Frankenstein resurrecting Brona was destined to be a bomb waiting to go off between he and Ethan at a later time.


 Obviously, it's silly to expect every single thread to be tied-up, but there are just too many left hanging to believe that it was totally purposeful.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 1, 2016)

Coming back to this, I feel as though it would be appropriate for me to leave a comment to close out the thread since the show is over.

The unanimous opinion of the Internet is that the ending of the show was a complete disappointment. It was obviously rushed with very poor direction, and I don't think it was meant to end like that, especially with so much potential and so many sloppy loose ends. The ending was a total slap in the face to the show's viewers. Thanks, John Logan and Showtime, for ruining an amazing show that so many viewers enjoyed.


----------

